# Who's going to Dow Medical College?



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Title basically says it; tell me if you got admission to Dow Medical College (NOT Dow International). I'm going there insha'Allah.


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hey

i got into dow medical too hope too see you there


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey, are you also an international student?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ congrats guys! ... didnt get in ... they screwed over local A'level students this year with mark deductions.. their still assuming A was at 90% such as in previous years so they used ther old formula deducting 5%  ... not many got in.. more ppl went to AKU then dow this yr from my school#baffled


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

dang..talk about competition!!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^yeah ..competitions pretty tough especially for A'level students this year ... luckily a quite a few more were able to get into DMC on self-finance seats so it didnt turn out as bad as intitially thought .. atleast now, marginally more people have gotten into dow than AKU from my school ..


----------



## Manzar7 (Sep 12, 2010)

ramo91 is absolutely correct, i made it to smc, just missed dow, terrible competition.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Manzar7 said:


> ramo91 is absolutely correct, i made it to smc, just missed dow, terrible competition.


i heard out of 228 open merit seats only 6 Alvl students got in on merit .. the rest are on self-finance .. its been a Alvl massacre this year ... i had AAB and didnt get in ... wtf


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah i am an international student got in DIMC first and then persuaded the admissions department to get into DMC however noticed something rather strange at least for me there are virtually non existent boys in DMC the ratio of girls to boys is probably 20:1 !!!! by the way marmar92 did you get any letter of confirmation of your seat in DMC or your merit number


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

hey hi maher92.

if you don't mind can you tell me how you persuaded the admissions department to transfer you from DIMC to DMC? 

I am sincerely asking this as I also (most probably) will be applying to DIMC InshAllah not DMC (because I am counted as a foreign student because I did not receive the last four years of my secondary education in Pakistan  

I heard that DIMC faculty was not as good as DMC's.
is it possible that i get admission in DIMC and then get transferred to DMC?

Thanks A LOT!
Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi

well iqrarocks what i did was tell the admissions department that i really would like to go to DMC and they told me they have a few seats in DMC for that you need to be on the top three in the merit list they generate according to probably your sat2 scores and they said i was later and i got into DMC however i still didn't get any confirmation for my admission in DMC lets hope i do get my letter on Monday also the fees remains the same and you are still counted as foreigner and trust me DMC is 2000000... times better


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

maher92 said:


> hi
> 
> well iqrarocks what i did was tell the admissions department that i really would like to go to DMC and they told me they have a few seats in DMC for that you need to be on the top three in the merit list they generate according to probably your sat2 scores and they said i was later and i got into DMC however i still didn't get any confirmation for my admission in DMC lets hope i do get my letter on Monday also the fees remains the same and you are still counted as foreigner and trust me DMC is 2000000... times better


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

maher92 said:


> yeah i am an international student got in DIMC first and then persuaded the admissions department to get into DMC however noticed something rather strange at least for me there are virtually non existent boys in DMC the ratio of girls to boys is probably 20:1 !!!! by the way marmar92 did you get any letter of confirmation of your seat in DMC or your merit number


lol .. the ratio isnt that bad its more like 3:1 or 4:1 ...



maher92 said:


> hi
> 
> well iqrarocks what i did was tell the admissions department that i really would like to go to DMC and they told me they have a few seats in DMC for that you need to be on the top three in the merit list they generate according to probably your sat2 scores and they said i was later and i got into DMC however i still didn't get any confirmation for my admission in DMC lets hope i do get my letter on Monday also the fees remains the same and you are still counted as foreigner and trust me DMC is 2000000... times better


thats a bit of an over exageration ... DIMC has a better faculty (which btw is more fluent in english) and has much better funding .. its also easier to adjust for foreigners as it can be pretty difficult adjusting to the crowd and student life at DMC ...ive heard of ppl even leaving ..life at DIMC is a much easier transition as it was built for foreigners and you'll be with students with similar background .. the DUHS degree is the same .. ther isnt a huge difference between them .. DIMC has its share of slackers but they have some very good students aswell... they have a boys to girls ratio closer to 1:1 whereas sadly DMC produces more housewives than doctors these days... if you plan to specialise abroad you'll share more common goals with students in DIMC as compared to DMC aswell obviously.. both colleges are top notch .. depends on personal preference really ...


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

#happy #grin thank you so much! after all the things i had heard about dimc (bad faculty and stuff like that) i was double minded...but i forgot that really everything is perspective. 

thanks once again,
sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^Your welcome ... happy to help #happy


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

i am an A' levels student iv gotten A* in chemistry A in physics and A in biology with 81% equivalence. I really need to get into dow on merit and iv even taken a gap year for it to be able to prepare for it better. can anyone plz guide me as to how i should repare for it and is there even 1% chsnce i might make it? im ready to give it my all!
also i belong to rural sindh im frm larkana so im hoping that would be an advantage for me


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

*prepare


----------



## decent gurl (Apr 29, 2013)

hi... can anyone tell me that can i get admitted to dimc if i have done o'levels and ow doing f.s.c .. how much aggregate should i get in f.s.c to be eligible for getting in there?? do they give admission to local students and is their test easier then dow's test or is it same?? please reply as soon as possible


----------

